# 1972 Evinrude questions.



## acwd (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought her over the weekend. It was a tiller handle and someone converted it to remote. Took the handle off and threw it away and then removed the ears that held it on. What year of steering handle brackets will work on it? Part number 316358. I seen where 68 to 72 will work for sure but didnt know if older or newer ones will work too? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## keelme (Dec 1, 2014)

are u tring to go back to tiller


----------



## acwd (Dec 1, 2014)

yes i am wanting to put the tiller handle back on.

Steve


----------



## ray55classic (Dec 1, 2014)

Evinrude tiller models in 1972' went from 3hp to 18hp that I know of , and offhand I'm pretty sure they went up to 25hp . That covers a lot of territory . You'd help matters considerably if you told us what size you got.


----------



## acwd (Dec 1, 2014)

Well crap, sorry about that. Its a 25 hp.

Steve


----------



## Boat2fast (Dec 2, 2014)

I checked the parts diagrams. That steering bracket was only used on 1971 and 1972 models. Can't find any superseding numbers, up or down, for other model years. I have a 1972 Johnson 20hp on hand for parts. It has the correct parts on it.


----------



## acwd (Dec 3, 2014)

would you be interested in selling it, boats2fast? I need the tiller handle also. looking for the starter bracket for electric start.

Steve


----------

